#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  API 650 12th Edition with ADDENDUM 2, JANUARY 2016

## benjaminltc

This package contains Addendum 2 of API Standard 650, Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, Twelfth 
Edition. This package consists of the pages that have changed since Addendum 1 September 2014. 
Included pages incorporate Errata 2. 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 650 12th Edition with ADDENDUM 2, JANUARY 2016

----------


## masoud123

Unfortunately uploaded standard has several missing pages (5-5, 5-6, 5-13, 5-14, 5-17, 5-18, 5-21 to 5-27 , . . . )!!!!!!
Please do not share faulty standards.

----------


## masoud123

Unfortunately uploaded standard has several missing pages (5-5, 5-6, 5-13, 5-14, 5-17, 5-18, 5-21 to 5-27 , . . . )!!!!!!
Please do not share faulty standards.

----------


## Marty Thompson

masoud123, do you not know what an addendum is?

It is an update that you add to the last current edition. 
There is nothing faulty to this contribution.

Thank you, 
benjaminltc for your post.

----------


## masoud123

Oh, yes. I thought it was complete standard!
Ok. It contains only revised pages, that should be replaced with old ones.
Thanks to benjaminltc for sharing and Marty for Reply.

----------


## GvdB

Thanks a million.

----------


## Marty Thompson

I'm working on combining the addendum pages right now if someone doesn't beat me to it.

----------


## Marty Thompson

It took longer to correct all the bookmarks, this is a full copy of the 2016

API Standard 650 12th Mar. 2013, Ad 1 & 2, Er 1 & 2 Jan. 2016 Welded Tanks for Oil Storage

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## nddung

Thank you very much *Marty Thompson* for the great effort and contribution

----------


## Princesza

> It took longer to correct all the bookmarks, this is a full copy of the 2016
> 
> API Standard 650 12th Mar. 2013, Ad 1 & 2, Er 1 & 2 Jan. 2016 Welded Tanks for Oil Storage
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



such a great effort. Thanks alot!

----------


## shm8324

Thanks.... If IHS Developed Red-Lined version of this Addendum 2 of API Standard 650 is available please share in this forum...

What is red-lined version ??
This document has been produced by IHS using specially developed tools in order to help the [end] user of IHS Standards Expert to quickly identify the changes made between versions. This document includes the complete version of the selected standard, as it appears in the published version, with changes to the previous version and text noted therein.
In-short it highlights changes done in latest revision as compared to earlier revisions

----------


## Marty Thompson

API already marks the changes with a bar in the margin with 14 and 15 for changes in the 2014 and 2015 addendums

----------


## mamughal

Thankyou Marty




Sent from my iPhone using TapatalkSee More: API 650 12th Edition with ADDENDUM 2, JANUARY 2016

----------


## mutrosa

thanks

----------


## sathishanbu

Hi

Thanks a lot.!!!!!

----------


## GvdB

Thank yo very much.

----------


## mrao

Can anybody upload in .pdf file, since I am unable to download in my country. due to blocking of 4shared.com website.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## acier58

> Can anybody upload in .pdf file, since I am unable to download in my country. due to blocking of 4shared.com website.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Document compressed with RAR and split in 5 parts.
In this post 3 parts.
The last 2 parts in the next post

Attachments fixed

----------


## acier58

> Can anybody upload in .pdf file, since I am unable to download in my country. due to blocking of 4shared.com website.
> 
> Thanks in advance.







> Document compressed with RAR and split in 5 parts.
> In this post 3 parts.
> The last 2 parts in the next post




Here are the last 2 parts.

Attachments fixed

----------


## mrao

Dear acier58,

Thanks for your efforts. However, files are not opening. It is noticing that files are damaged or not supported by PDF. If possible please upload again.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

acier58, shorten the original name so the part 1, part 2, part 3, part 4, part 5 are part of the separate names.

or, those that have them downloaded, make sure to rename them with the .part1.rar, .part2.rar, etc. at the end of the file

----------


## acier58

> Dear acier58,
> 
> Thanks for your efforts. However, files are not opening. It is noticing that files are damaged or not supported by PDF. If possible please upload again.
> 
> Thanks in advance.







> acier58, shorten the original name so the part 1, part 2, part 3, part 4, part 5 are part of the separate names.
> 
> or, those that have them downloaded, make sure to rename them with the .part1.rar, .part2.rar, etc. at the end of the file



I agree with you.
I do not know what happened.
I'll fix everything.

----------


## acier58

> Dear acier58,
> 
> Thanks for your efforts. However, files are not opening. It is noticing that files are damaged or not supported by PDF. If possible please upload again.
> 
> Thanks in advance.







> acier58, shorten the original name so the part 1, part 2, part 3, part 4, part 5 are part of the separate names.
> 
> or, those that have them downloaded, make sure to rename them with the .part1.rar, .part2.rar, etc. at the end of the file







> I agree with you.
> I do not know what happened.
> I'll fix everything.



Attachments fixed and tested.
You can download API Standard 650 12th Mar. 2013 Add 1 & 2, Err 1 & 2 Jan. 2016. from posts #18 and #19

----------


## mrao

Thank you very much acier58

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

See More: API 650 12th Edition with ADDENDUM 2, JANUARY 2016

----------


## migueltm

Thanks a lot

----------


## ujuji

"Marty Thompson" Thanks a lot you are superb.....

----------


## minhphuongpham

PW does not work !!!
Can someone help?
Thanks

----------


## tronvillain

Never mind. Thanks.

----------


## JuliusMaximus

Thank's a lot man.

----------


## faisal007

Thanks

----------


## Fekih Jedid

Thank you

----------


## Anand25692

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## whalleh

Hello acier58. I'm a little new here but I'll like to get the files but I can't seem to find a way to download the attachments (acutally* I can't see any attachments). Can you please help out?

----------


## FATHI

thanks to all
merci

----------


## abeka

thanks

----------


## takiyamirosicky07

> Here are the last 2 parts.
> 
> Attachments fixed



Thank you sir* you're a savior!  :Encouragement: See More: API 650 12th Edition with ADDENDUM 2, JANUARY 2016

----------


## maban4

Thank you everybody* It 's must be Big help

----------


## cheongpl

TQ..

----------


## TankageE

Thank you very much,

----------


## pesaction

Thank you so much.

----------


## playlist

Very Usefull Thank You

----------


## kgk092

CAn u Please re-share the link.

----------


## phanos

Thanks

----------


## VictorM

Thank you for the links. Very useful.

----------


## emintugluoglu

thanks my friend...

----------


## Peter32

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aemvech

Thank You.

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear Everybody,

Have you a references standard or code that mention that the tank farm area is prohibited from installation of others equipment like belt conveyor crossing in the area between two storage tank of acid?


Please help, and  many thanks in advance.See More: API 650 12th Edition with ADDENDUM 2, JANUARY 2016

----------


## xav

Hey thanks, I really appreciate the effort

----------


## racp12

Perhaps there is some information in NFPA 30

----------


## baselslh

Could you please upload it again ! 
Thanks

----------


## Daud ARS

Thanks a lot for share the book

----------


## Daud ARS

Thanks for sharing this book

----------


## dinhvanduc06

Thanks sir!

----------


## dante2600

thanks!!!

----------


## MMManuels

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Yap

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## shaikhaftab.a@gmail.com

Existing link is not working, please provide the latest link.

----------

